# chumming advise please.



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

never chummed before, but would really like to give it a shot. is it only good for summer? menhadden/herring the best? how fine do i want the chum cut/ground. should i freeze the bucket first? lots of questions. any info at all would be great. thanks all.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*For best results*

Buy a bucket of tournament Chum. But if you want to get down and dirty and have even better results then you take a 3-5gallon bucket and put a garbadge bag in it. After the garbadge bag place the onion sack or other type of chum bag. Start grinding the menhadden, bluefish, mackrel, spot, or any other oily fish that you can think of. Every 10 or 15 fish add about a cup or 2 of menhadden milk. The oil works well to but it seems to float a little to much for my liking. The milk settles at all stages of the water column. Try not to add to much of either because, it won't freeze. Take trash bag out of the bucket and put it in the freezer. you want that block to be rock hard all the way through so that it last for a full day of cobia fishing. Another way to use the chum is grind it directly into the water. The fresher the better. It just leaves lot more mess on the boat. You can also spoon it out of a bucket into the water. Up north that is the only way to chum. You start off heavy until the fish show up and then allow it to get a little lighter. If the fish leave spoon heavy again.

I hope this helps. All of these methods work, you just have to find the one that suits your time on the water and how much cleaning you want to do when its all over and done with. Drum season is here so I would get ready. Chumming works great for them too.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*chum*

I usually use Bunker, Butterfish, and Mack with a IV bag filled with Menhadden oil. I freeze the fish after grinding it (sometimes I just buy it already done). I then make another bucket with fresh grounds and add saltwater to it making a soup and lattle that out with a stick nailed to a tuna can.
Anser to Question: Just grind it up nothing special on size because the water is going to break it down even more.

Rich

This hasn't failed me yet. Refilling the IV bag with oil gets very messy so do it outside in the woods.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

What are u chumming for? Is fishing that bad? Seems like alot of messy effort to attract lots of sharks. You should be able to aquire a map of artifical reefs or follow the birds or bait fish. Just my experience. Good luck and tightlines.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

here's a good method...

go get a bag of really cheap dog food... 
mix it with menhaden milk or oil... toss in any bunker/bluefish/croaker fixins you may have around and there you go... the dog food will soak up the liquidy oil... freeze the whole thing... when it thaws in the water the dog food will break apart and deliver chummy goodness to all the critters...


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*I tired that one time*



Shoebag22 said:


> here's a good method...
> 
> go get a bag of really cheap dog food...
> mix it with menhaden milk or oil... toss in any bunker/bluefish/croaker fixins you may have around and there you go... the dog food will soak up the liquidy oil... freeze the whole thing... when it thaws in the water the dog food will break apart and deliver chummy goodness to all the critters...


 But the dog food seems to float to long and the birds just eat it off of the surface. I usually want my chum to sink and cover all parts of the water column. Some of the tackle shops around here make their own chum in 5 gallon buckets. They add alot of oatmeal to it and the same thing happens. The fish don't respond as well in my attempts with this method. But to each his own.

tightlines


----------

